

Assange's Xmas address from the Ecuadorian embassy in London - CorsairSanglot
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Adx5vSC32vY&feature=youtu.be

======
CorsairSanglot
Relevant:

<http://www.orbooks.com/catalog/cypherpunks/>

